# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Doanh thu game PC/MMO năm 2014 đạt hơn 500 nghìn tỷ đồng

## tungldhdonga1

Vào ngày 17 tháng 11 vừa qua, công ty nghiên cứu thị trường Newzoo và cơ sở Ad2Games đã hợp tác để tung ra bản báo cáo mới nhất về thị trường game PC và MMO toàn cầu, bao gồm những dữ liệu cập nhật cho hết năm 2014 và cả các dự tính cho tới năm 2017. Trong đó, thị trường game PC và MMO toàn cầu tính đến năm 2017 sẽ có quy mô thu nhập đạt 30,7 tỷ USD, có mức tăng trưởng đều đặn 7,9% so với con số 24,4 tỷ USD thu nhập ở năm 2014.
Bản báo cáo có chỉ rõ, đến năm 2017, thu nhập thị trường game PC và MMO toàn cầu sẽ chiếm 31% tổng thu nhập thị trường game toàn cầu. Trong đó, thị trường các khu vực Đông Âu, Châu Mỹ Latinh và Châu Á – Thái Bình Dương sẽ đại diện 95% mức tăng trưởng của thị trường PC/MMO trong giai đoạn 2013 – 2017.

Doanh thu game PC/MMO trên từng khu vực trong năm 2014 theo nghiên cứu của Newzoo


Đồng thời, Châu Á – Thái Bình Dương cũng là khu vực lớn nhất khi đóng góp 14,19 tỷ USD hay 58% tổng doanh thu của thị trường PC/MMO toàn cầu. Những con số ấn tượng này khiến cho phân khúc PC/MMO tỏ ra rất hấp dẫn và đáng để các chuyên gia phân tích sâu hơn, đặc biệt trong bối cảnh ngành công nghiệp game đang chuyển hướng nhanh chóng sáng game mobile.
Ông Peter Warman, Giám đốc điều hành của Newzoo, chia sẻ rằng: “_Game PC đã bắt đầu hướng thị trường game theo một hướng đi mới, và xu hướng này sẽ còn tiếp tục trong tương lai. Các nền tảng khác đều không thể bì được với PC về sức tăng trưởng số lượng người sử dụng, hiệu quả sáng tạo và khả năng chia sẻ nội dung. Sự phổ biến của những giải đấu eSports và video clip do người chơi tự tạo ở các quốc gia phương Tây đã minh chứng cho điều đó_”.

Ảnh minh họa


“_Game PC miễn phí với yêu cầu đầu vào thấp đã khiến lượng người chơi tăng mạnh, và thúc đẩy tốc độ tiến trình toàn cầu hóa của ngành game. Hiên nay, free-to-play đã là một thuật ngữ phổ biến, trong tương lai, chúng ta sẽ thường được thấy các doanh nghiệp áp dụng hình thức hỗn hợp khác nữa_”, ông Warman nói thêm.
Ngoài ra, chúng ta có thể quan tâm tới một số điểm đáng lưu ý trong bản báo cáo mới của Newzoo và Ad2Games như sau:
- Game trả phí (pay-to-play) sẽ tiếp tục ổn định với tỷ lệ tăng trưởng hàng năm là -0,9% cho tới năm 2017.
- Đông Âu là khu vực có tỷ lệ tăng trưởng thu nhập game PC/MMO hàng năm nhanh nhất thế giới với 17,4%.
- Game MMO mang lại 70% doanh thu thị trường game PC/MMO toàn cầu với 17 tỷ USD, trong đó game miễn phí (free-to-play) đóng góp 85%.

Ảnh minh họa


- Người chơi trung thành tại Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản có mức trả phí trung bình cao nhất với 4,38 USD cho game trình duyệt và 5,63 USD cho game client. Ngược lại, khu vực có tỷ lệ thấp nhất là Châu Mỹ Latinh với 0,36 USD cho game trình duyệt và 0,86 USD cho game client.
- eSports có tăng trưởng bùng nổ tại phương Tây nhờ vào sự lực đẩy chính từ các game PC miễn phí. Có 210 triệu người chơi tại Mỹ và Châu Âu biết tới eSports (40% lượng game thủ toàn cầu); 35 triệu người thi thoảng xem eSports; 26 triệu người nhận là fan trung thành và thường xuyên xem, tham gia vào các giải đấu amateur lẫn pro.

Chi tiết bảng Infographic về doanh thu thị trường game PC/MMO được công bố bởi Newzoo


>>*Game thủ lập kỷ lục Guinness với bộ sưu tập Street Fighter*

----------


## tuongts

UP1

----------

